# English Cocker Gundogs



## jmdailey (Jan 9, 2008)

Field bred English Cockers
Born 1/21/10
1 male (solid liver) - 4 females (liver with white markings)
Joe M Dailey
701-721-2324
Email for pedigree - [email protected]


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

PM Sent--


----------



## jmdailey (Jan 9, 2008)

Joe,
Tried to send message - don't know if you'll get it?
Use email posted and I can send attachments.
Joe


----------



## jmdailey (Jan 9, 2008)

2 females left - liver with white markings - 3 lbs and 2.3 lbs at 3.5 weeks - look the same except for size.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

These are great little hunting dogs. You should consider this breed for any upland or even waterfowl hunting. My brother had one that was the best dog I've ever hunted with. Free BUMP


----------

